# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  كمك در حل Prime Numbers…Again!

## akobar

سلام
كسي راه حل مناسبي واسه حل Prime Numbers…Again! داره؟؟

در اين _مسئله بايد به عنوان ورودي يك عدد صحيح مثبت كه كمتر مساوي 10000 هست را دريافت كرده و در خروجي تعداد روشهايي كه ميتوان عدد ورودي د را بصورت مجموع يك يا تعدادي عدد اول متوالي و متمايز نوشت را چاپ كند

_

----------

